# red oak?



## jerseydrew (Dec 8, 2012)

was going to throw some dried red oak from my firewood into my new smoker just for a seasoning. what do you think?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2012)

Red oak works fine as smoking wood in fact some people prefer it


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 8, 2012)

jerseydrew said:


> was going to throw some dried red oak from my firewood into my new smoker just for a seasoning. what do you think?


Which red oak is it? I will not use northern red oak except to make coals to grill over, it gives off a sour smell when smoking. YMMV.


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 8, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Which red oak is it? I will not use northern red oak except to make coals to grill over, it gives off a sour smell when smoking. YMMV.


well it is local red oak here from jersey.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 8, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> Red oak works fine as smoking wood in fact some people prefer it


I prefer red oak with everything I can think of.


----------



## venture (Dec 8, 2012)

"Red Oak" was the traditional for Santa Maria tri tips here in central CA.

I have been told that it is not a true Red Oak, but a coastal variety. That would make make perfect sense, but......

Gets a bit beyond my knowledge of woods.

I can say that Hickory or plain old lump will work very well on the tri tips.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

